

It's near impossible to gain access to the best paying jobs - SQL2219
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/recruitment-resumes-interviews-how-the-hiring-process-favors-elites/394166/?single_page=true

======
DigitalSea
What a depressing article. I actually disagree that if you don't go to a
prestigious school or come from money that you can't get a decent paying job.

My dad was a humble mechanic, my mother stayed at home and looked after the
house. We didn't have a lot of money and we always rented, I went to a public
school and I didn't even end up attending college/university after I finished
senior studies. But here I am, earning a lot more than my indebted friends
many of whom did study and get expensive degrees. As a front-end developer, I
earn a six figure salary and have a comfortable life with minimal debt.

I think these kinds of articles are demoralising and dangerous. Anyone from
any walk of life, no matter their upbringing can succeed and get a high paying
job. You just have to work a little bit harder than those with a headstart to
get there. You will face a lot of setbacks, I know I did, but I didn't let it
stop me from achieving my goals and getting a career that has opportunities.
Yes there are companies out there who will discriminate talent based on what
school they attended or what their last name is, but not every company
offering a high paying job is like this, definitely not in Australia anyway.

------
meesterdude
> For those who didn't go to prestigious schools, don't come from money, and
> aren't interested in sports and booze—it's near impossible to gain access to
> the best paying jobs.

Well shit.

I didn't go to college, my family was poor... I mean I guess I could take up
an interest in sports and booze but really at that point you just might as
well live under an underpass.

------
digikata
It sounds like this is article is focused a little bit towards the financial
industry. It would be interesting to hear if there are firms bucking the
conventional wisdom and following something like a 'Moneyball' strategy for
hiring.

~~~
tcbawo
My observation of the financial industry is that people with connections have
strategic value that does not go unnoticed. Intellect and hard work are only
some of the factors in a successful trading venture. Where many might have
potential, pedigree gets you a chance early on. Without a chance, vital skills
don't develop. Mentorship is vital. Anyone can succeed. But, you need a
combination of smarts, hard work, charisma, and luck.

~~~
digikata
I had a similar thought that if the company in direct contact with customers
of a given social strata, having employees from similar backgrounds that
interact with those customers might be an advantage. On the other hand, if the
company is say a company that specializes in quant algorithms interacting with
a trading api, then personal background yields no advantage.

